# Rim spinning in tire



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

My buddys rzr has stock rims 12" and they are spinning inside his terminators what would cause this :thinking:. I told him to pull the tire off the rim and sand it where the beed goes on then put back on and try it.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Scuff the bead and rim. If that doesnt work, time for some beadlocks


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Duct tape!


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

did he try bead sealer it has worked for me before


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I've heard of spinners but thought they were just for hoopdies. :haha: Sorry too funny


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

It happens because the beeds are not fitting the wheel correctly...meaning tight enough. If he airs them up and the beeds seat with less then 15 lbs of air, its going to happen. It should take near 25 or more. I'd get aftermarket wheels....but if that wasn't an option, then I'd clean the surfaces up real good with laquer thinner, then assemble with a good coating of black beed sealer like Brute For Mud says, air it up to about 20 lbs and let them sit overnight, then bring them down and try it.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

thanx guys i will tell him


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> It happens because the beeds are not fitting the wheel correctly...meaning tight enough. If he airs them up and the beeds seat with less then 15 lbs of air, its going to happen. It should take near 25 or more. I'd get aftermarket wheels....but if that wasn't an option, then I'd clean the surfaces up real good with laquer thinner, then assemble with a good coating of black beed sealer like Brute For Mud says, air it up to about 20 lbs and let them sit overnight, then bring them down and try it.


 
x2 - if this won't work, nothing will.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

He is just buying new wheels so i dont think he even tried to fix them.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if you dont wanna buy bead sealer, old fashioned rubber cement does the job.


----------

